# when does that green smell turn skunky



## jimenezcdt420 (Jun 18, 2011)

How long till bud starts to smell skunky and sweet i1after I Jared my meds


----------



## valleyboy (Jun 18, 2011)

Times may vary, check the stickies for a time window.  

The smell you are referring to is from terpenes, when the flowers are reaching maturity it will release these terpenes as a natural attractor to pollinators.  

Mycrene specifically, which is a type of terpene, gives the 'skunky' smell.  Mycrenes have also shown benefit as an anti-inflammatory. Which makes cannabis a great alternative for headache medicine as opposed to ibuprofen or tylenol.

Different terpenes will peak at different stages, I can't say with 100% certainty but I do believe (again BELIEVE, not know) that mycrenes and other monoterpenes are among the last to develop.  Pinenes on the other hand will be the first ones you smell, they are the 'green' or piney smell.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 18, 2011)

i will say 2 weeks more or else ...


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks I just Jared some 2 days ago after I brown bag it and burping them about 3 times a day


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 18, 2011)

Not all plants have the "Skunky' smell. It's all according to what genetics are showing in the plant. Every plant have different smells taste and highs. That one of the great thing about growing you just never know til you harvest.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 18, 2011)

Of course the drying time has something to do with odor too.  One of the best smoking pot I have ever had smelled like hay.  Someone must have dried it too fast.

Your buds will smoke smooth with all that burping.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey valley where you sourced your info does it happen to give timeframes as well. It would be awesome to be able to get it just right, however just follow your nose in this case. It will prob end up being the best smoke the right as you get to the end of it. After its been jarred for months.


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Jun 18, 2011)

I just dont like that hay smell its a dinafem diesal plant but only been Jared 2day but what I been reading here I guess it needs 2 to 4 weeks to cure and hopefully it wont smell like hay


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 18, 2011)

The smell will come through more once the residual moisture in the bud has evapped into the air in your jar.

Also it seems that chemical process must take place, this I didnt know personally. I always just figured no more water, no more moist smell.


----------



## valleyboy (Jun 19, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> Hey valley where you sourced your info does it happen to give timeframes as well. It would be awesome to be able to get it just right, however just follow your nose in this case. It will prob end up being the best smoke the right as you get to the end of it. After its been jarred for months.



I remember once seeing a picture with what I believe were gas chromatography results of a bud spread across 45 days.  I don't have the source on hand but I do remember the majority of terpenes peaked within the first two weeks or so.

Ozzy is right though, each strain will have slight variations and not all terpenes from all buds will peak at the same time.  I'm sure if cannabis were legal there would be quite a few labs working this out strain by strain.  But it is illegal, so there aren't.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

True


----------



## valleyboy (Jun 19, 2011)

Found these while searching.  I cannot take credit for these, I am guessing the magazine had these done.




























Clearly there are patterns that you could go by, Alk.  It seems the majority of terpenes peak within the first 2 weeks. Hope these helped.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

You sir are my (non religion based) idol. Awesome!


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you so much but dude you just helped the community with this. If I could get you more rep I would. You clearly have the interest to provide for this community.


----------



## valleyboy (Jun 19, 2011)

You sir, are a gentleman, and a scholar.


Glad I could help.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

I find it interesting that a wide variety of strains is present it looks like the terpenes and others resins pretty much work the same for sativa and indica doms. I wanna research #s 15 and 16 to see whats up with them I wonder why they dont seem to show much until the 30-40 day window. Could these be what gives that long cured bud such a fantastic aroma?

I wonder if their is any way to get these terpenes to form quicker.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 19, 2011)

This is all good, no great,  info But.......

judge your smoke by the buzz you catch and not how pretty it smells or looks. JMO.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

Good advice as well, since alot of dealers will charg based on shelf value. I swear everytime I here someone say purple MJ is always the best I SMDH :doh: the I commence to :hitchair:.

Purple nowadays is mostly grown from genetics that make it have less green chlorophyll and more of the purple pigments of chlorophyll.

Purpling can be cause done on purpose if the strain you have is high in purple pigments, all you must do is mistreat the plant to make it rid itself of the greens and get the purples in there to replace it. Usually cold cold nights and hot hot days.

Purpling can also be caused by ignorance. Mistreatment of a plant.

Its kinda funny cuz I saw a comic in a magazine one time that showed two growers one from southern US and one in Canada. The candian was all mad cuz his plants went purple and people wouldnt buy it cuz they knew better, and the guy in the South was all mad because he couldnt figure out how to get his buds purple cuz it was so popular.

However first impressions do matter. If your gonna have a few buddies over to toke then give it time. So when you open the jar you are bicycle kick in the throat with skunk or sweet or floral aroma. It will add to the fact that you have some fresh bud, and if you did it right the buzz should come right with it.

Sorry for the long post but I did want to also add about the perks no really meaning anything for potency. As we can see they pretty much show up no matter the strain or dominance.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

FROM WIKI BUT:

The #15 Trans-Caryophyllene had this to say:

"Caryophyllene is one of the chemical compounds that contributes to the spiciness of black pepper. In a study conducted by Jürg Gertsch et al. from the Swiss Federal Institute of Technology (ETH Zurich), beta-caryophyllene was shown to selectively bind to the cannabinoid receptor type-2 (CB2) and to exert significant cannabimimetic antiinflammatory effects in mice"

Now thanks to my knowledge of Cannabinoids due to Spice boom, your CB2 receptor deals mostly with bodily feelings attributed to cannabis. CB1 is more heady.

Kinda like CB1=Sativa or clear to milky trikes, CB2=Indica or milky to amber trikes.

Does this mean that this compound perhaps DOES do something more than taste or smell? WIKI doesnt list affinity to bind info so its hard to guess how much the feeling comes from this agonist.

#16 Alpha-Humulene did not state anything like this so it looks like its just aroma.


----------



## valleyboy (Jun 19, 2011)

Well I know terpenes in pine sap act as a natural disinfectant and anti inflammatory so I would be inclined to say that there is definitely a possibility for intoxicating effects.


As for why they take to long to peak, I'm not sure.  Probably just something to do with oxidization rates.



On a side note, every one in my area judges these characteristics in order

Smell
Look
High
Taste/Smoothness

They usually consume based off of smell and look, and if they like the high they come back for more.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

Is it possible that we just proved that letting your bud cure for up to 40 days could lead to better bud?


----------



## valleyboy (Jun 19, 2011)

The only way to prove that would be through experimentation and wide 'tester' base.  I would gladly be one of your testers .


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Jun 19, 2011)

thanks alot lots of info and i guess im in for a min of 4 weeks to have something good and tasty:holysheep:


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

Valley gets all the cred here.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 19, 2011)

Not at all....


----------



## Roddy (Jun 19, 2011)

I am smoking AWESOME tasting AND smelling AND potent dope and not many of mine have made it past the 30 day mark. It's all tasted great from the start save maybe one strain, yes, they do better with age though!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 30, 2011)

I still haven't cured the C99 to a storage dryness, its been cureing 30 days, so so sweet, its just awesome strain!! my hygrometers are reading the mid 60s. The tang in my Dutch treat is si aromatic, I'm really loveing that.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't find that my bud ever smells like hay when in the jar . . . IMO the 'cut grass' smell is usually caused by poor drying or poor trimming or a combination of both. My freshly dried bud smells of cinammon and spices . . . when it's been cured for a while the other aromas come through.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 2, 2011)

some information for you to use to make an educated decision.

The Cannabis Grow Bible - by Greg Green

"... Drying bud helps relax THC particles...
... Bud that is cured well smokes the best using a 3 - 4 week canning process...
...Curing breaks down chlorophyll which has Magnesium-containg green pigments. Magnesium is responsible for that sharp and harsh taste in the back of your throat..."



The Cannabible 2 - by Jason King

"...properly cured herb will have a multitude of luscious aromas, many of which words cannot describe..."

Grow Great marijuana - by Logan Edwards

"...the entire drying process should take place over 1 - 2 weeks...
...if buds are dried to quickly, the flavor of the herb will become harsh...
...the drying of your harvest should be a slow steady process...
...you're trying to protect moisture from evaporation. this moisture will use the air in the jar to form aerobic bacteriathat will convert (eat) the chlorophyll and cure your buds..."

The Good Bud Guide - by Albie

...speed drying is reckless...


----------

